# Tuscany and Cinque Terre with TS-E 24 II and TS-E 17



## kirispupis (Feb 22, 2013)

Sienna - TS-E 17



Sienna by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Cinque Terre - TS-E 24 II



JSC_2110_HDR.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Florence - TS-E 24 II



JSC_1013_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Florence - TS-E 24 II



JSC_1238_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Florence - TS-E 24 II



JSC_1374-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Florence - TS-E 17



JSC_1399-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Florence - TS-E 17



Florence Duomo #2 by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Florence - TS-E 24 II



JSC_1506_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Pisa - TS-E 24 II



JSC_1667_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Pisa - TS-E 24 II



JSC_1705_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Cinque Terre - TS-E 24 II



JSC_2314_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Sienna - TS-E 24 II + polar mapping



JSC_2847 Stitch-Edit-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

San Gimignano - TS-E 24 II



JSC_3804_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

La Crete - TS-E 24 II



JSC_4166_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Montepulciano - TS-E 17



JSC_4888_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

Florence - TS-E 17



Staircase by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## tombu (Feb 22, 2013)

kirispupis said:


> Sienna - TS-E 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 22, 2013)

These are incredible! Colors are beautiful, some very cool composition, and the 360º stitched shot is very creative. Makes me want to go back! And makes me want to spend more money than I should on a TS-E lens... great use of what these lenses can do. 

The only critique I can offer is that the duomo is a little over-HDR for my taste, but that's just me and my preferences...


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. Looking at the duomo shot again I do see your point. There is a bit of a halo over it that I should have avoided.

For the Sienna shot, here is an alternate version of it taken with the 8-15 fisheye.



JSC_2681_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

Great pictures, thanks for posting. I like the colours very much. It's more than ten years since I was in Toscana, this makes me want to go back. These pictures are really inspiring. San Gimignano is a beautiful place. Did you get to Lucca also?


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you. Yes, we did get to Lucca. The following shots were taken there. Both were taken with a 24-105/4.




JSC_1539_HDR-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr




JSC_1554-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

kirispupis said:


> Thank you. Yes, we did get to Lucca. The following shots were taken there. Both were taken with a 24-105/4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah nice, it seems that you really enjoyed it. I have to get back there soon again.


----------



## ncsa (Feb 23, 2013)

Excellent captures - great location too


----------



## sanj (Feb 23, 2013)

Very well done!!

Post work not to my limited taste in some pictures...


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely images. Great compositions. Might I ask what HDR program you use? Very natural looking processing makes me feel like I'm there.


----------



## RiceCanon (Feb 23, 2013)

Magnificent set of images! I too would be interested in what HDR program you use.


----------



## azezal (Feb 23, 2013)

RiceCanon said:


> Magnificent set of images! I too would be interested in what HDR program you use.



+1 me too


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks! I used HDR Efex 2 + additional work in Color Efex.


----------



## marcosm (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like a great trip! I really like the architecture there. Nice shots!


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Mar 8, 2013)

Shots look great the TS-e's seem like fun


----------

